
Six Million iBricks… and Growing - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/11/six-million-ibricks-and-growing/
======
run4yourlives
Every major tech release is the same thing. Everyone raves over how wonderful
this new piece of kit will be, a few morons line up for hours to give their
money away, and then comes the inevitable pile up of rants because things
don't work as advertised.

Seriously, you'd think people would learn that it simply doesn't pay to be an
early adopter, but no, every release is the same tired bout of whining.

Never buy version .0, that goes for everything - from cars to iPhones.

------
steveplace
Clearly, it's a Rails problem.

------
axod
and shrinking... Just keep retrying. Took me about 30 minutes. Yes it's a
pain, but what do you expect when the world all wants the same thing at the
same time.

~~~
dbreunig
I agree, that headline is just trolling for traffic. 6 million? Come on.
Settle down.

------
Alex3917
Releasing the 2.0 firmware for existing users on Wednesday would have solved
this problem. Releasing the new phones and the new firmware on the same day
was incredibly stupid and irresponsible.

